# Some "vintage" tandem pics



## Drum (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi guys,
Scanned these in for the folks down in the VRC sub-forum and I thought they might amuse you folks in this forum as well.

These are pics of my In Laws enjoying their Grove Innovations 2-B-1 tandem bike in the late '80's and mid-90's.

This is my M-I-L on a break shortly after the bike was purchased in 1988.










Here is a pic of the tandem all packed up after it was retrieved from the baggage carousel in Germany in 1994










Here is a pic of my F-i-L Richard Ellingboe assembling the tandem after its arrival in Germany. As you can see, the bike has received a new coat of lighter colored paint in this pic. Still not sure why they repainted it but there is some indication that there were some crashes in the early days.










Finally, this is one of the tandem in Europe somewhere, showing the riding load.










As soon as the Sun comes out a bit, I will take and post pics of the bike in it's current layout now that it is back from the LBS.

Cheers,
Drum


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great shots!


----------

